# Icue hängt sich auf bzw findet keine Geräte



## OsiRis (5. Februar 2019)

*Icue hängt sich auf bzw findet keine Geräte*

Hi,

Erstmal mein setup
Win 10 64 neu aufgesetzt alle Updates und Treiber installiert. 
I5 9600k
Asus 390-f
16gb 3200 cl16 Trident z rgb
Asus rog strix 2080 oc 
M2 970 500gb
Crucial 1tb ssd 
Corsair rm750i 
Corsair h100i v2

Folgendes Problem habe ich:

Nach dem hochfahren funktioniert die icue einwandfrei, alles kann eingestellt werden.
Irgendwann im laufenden Betrieb stellt icu den Betrieb ein indem es keine Geräte mehr anzeigt.
Da hilft nur noch ein gesamter System Neustart um die Geräte wieder sichtbar zu bekommen und einstellen zu können...

Ps: icue würde auch schon sauber deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert(aktuelle Version)


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Icue hängt sich auf bzw findet keine Geräte*

Moin.

Läuft noch eine Asus Software im Hintergrund?
Die beißen sich nämlich ein wenig. (AiSuite3)

Wenn es das nächste mal abstürzt, dann öffne mal mit dem Befehl "Services.msc" in der Eingabeaufforderung (Win Taste +R) und schau nach dem Corsair Services. 
Deaktiviere den Dienst, dann aktiviere ihn wieder und es sollte wieder funktionieren. 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du Asus Software auf dem Rechner hast für die Mainboard RGB oder Lüftersteuerung, dann deaktiviere dieses bzw deinstalliere es.
(Kannst es auch installiert lassen, und aus dem Autostart nehmen, die Lüfterkurven sollten trotzdem geladen werden)


----------



## OsiRis (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Icue hängt sich auf bzw findet keine Geräte*

Okay an den Ansatz habe ich auch schon gedacht... Schade das es nicht harmoniert... Werde es ggf. Morgen mal testen in verschiedenen Variationen.

Ja lüfter kurven sollten hoffendlich geladen werden sonst muss leider eine andere aio den Weg ins System finden...

Ich berichte 

PS: danke für den Lösungsansatz


----------

